# Bumper Hitch Ball Vs. Class 3 Recieving Hitch



## raiderjoe (Aug 4, 2004)

I just bought a 2004 Nissan Frontier 4x4 V6 S/C Crew Cab. I am looking at towing. Can someone with any towing experience tell me the difference between putting a class 3 Hitch ball on my bumper or installing a class 3 receiving hitch underneath the back of my truck? The only difference I see is that the receiving hitch ball can be removed by removing the hitch pin. Maybe quickly change ball sizes? Cost? Clearance? Any advice/info is appreciated.

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Weight ratings, your bumper is probably only rated to take about 300~350lbs of tounge weight while a Class III hitch is like 500.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Before you can ask these questions you need to consider the type of towing you would or like to be doing with your truck. If your only occasionaly towing a lite 4x8 trailer or a set of jet skis. Maybe just throwing a 1 7/8" or a 2" ball(depending on type trailer takes) on the bumper. If you don't know what type of trailer your going to be towing but you know you'll be towing, odds are a 2 inch reciver class III Hitch is your safest bet. And that goes double if you want to be pulling yourself or people out of ditches in snowy/offroad conditions. This class three bolts to your frame making it take the load not your bumper. I usually uses heavier duty mountin hardwar and heavier steel than your bumper allowing it to take great loades and forces. Ie the tongue weight as mentioned above. 

There is just a lot to consider. It means the differnce between paying $7.00 for a ball and maybe $20.00 for a wiring harness or paying $100.00 plus for a hitch and then all the tow bars, balls, and wiring. But goodluck!


----------

